# Stuffer Questions



## jrsdws (Feb 25, 2021)

We've been gradually acquiring the necessary equipment to start processing all of our deer at camp.  Besides a decent scale, we're down to a stuffer.

I have a 5lb LEM and it works well, however, it will take forever to make summer sausage or even bag burger with just a 5lb stuffer and that many refills when we average 5 to 7 deer a year.

I like (or am used to) the position of the crank on the LEM being in back.  It's easy to hold the casing on the tube and crank the plunger down.  It appears that many of the Hakka stuffers have the crank handle on the side....facing you.  This seems like it would be quite awkward to me.

Does anybody using this type of stuffer find it awkward or did you find that you just get used to it and it's no big deal?


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 25, 2021)

You can position the hopper 180 degrees on most stuffers. It will fit from either side on the locking pins.


----------



## jrsdws (Feb 25, 2021)

Right, right.....but on the LEM that I'm used to, the crank is 180 degrees from the stuffer tube instead of 90.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 25, 2021)

Ah, I see now what you are saying.
I have a 15# stuffer that has the crank on the side. When stuffing alone, I have it facing me. When I have help, I turn it 180* on the opposite side and have my helper stand on the opposite side of the bench to turn the crank.

I use a motorized stuffer nowadays though. We process 12-20 deer a year so I could justify the purchase of a 30# stuffer. Matter of fact, our big processing day is this weekend. We will be doing 17 deer and 3 wild hogs.


----------



## jrsdws (Feb 25, 2021)

Awesome!!  That's going to be a big day!!


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 25, 2021)

indaswamp
 , looks to be a busy busy weekend. Hard enough to keep everything straight when we would process 4 deer. Good luck !


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 25, 2021)

jrsdws said:


> I like (or am used to) the position of the crank on the LEM being in back. It's easy to hold the casing on the tube and crank the plunger down. It appears that many of the Hakka stuffers have the crank handle on the side....facing you. This seems like it would be quite awkward to me.


This may be the ticket ?


----------



## jrsdws (Feb 25, 2021)

Yeah that's the only one I see with the handle the same as the LEM.  Was hoping to go bigger to reduce filling time.


----------

